# place to stay and ride



## dbdesigns (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey Guys
Me and 3 friends are looking to go riding the weekend of 5/20-5/22. We live in southeastern Mass and wouldn't mind travelling 2-3 hours to get someplace. I was wondering if anybody here had any suggestions on where would be a good place to stay and ride.This is our first of hopefully many excurstions and if anybody wants to join your welcome.Thanks for any info.... :thinking:


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

Try this site, good listing of places by state.
http://www.riderplanet-usa.com/


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

to bad you werent a weekend earlier you could come down to the vfj day ride in pa


----------

